# Purchuse on a DGS 6500



## kmrtuc (Apr 23, 2007)

I have questions on this tractor. I can buy one of these from Sears as a new return, It is a model # 28750 Hydrostatic. How is the drive done on this ? Is it shaft drive from the trans. to the rear end? Also how many belt does this tractor use? and what do they operate? I can purchase this tractor for around $1600. The list was $3300. What do you guys think about this tractor?, Any problem I should worry about? I only have and acre to take care of so I figured this was plenty big.
Thanks in advance, Kyle.


----------

